# Boer Angora Cross



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Do you think crossing a boer with an angora goat would result in kids with a decently meaty carcass? I truly doubt I can find a purebred anogra to breed my Bailey to Fall 2013, but I know I can find a boer goat for stud service within an hour. Any kids would almost certainly be raised for the freezer.


----------

